# offshore wed mar 30th



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

Looking for a few people to go offshore wed either freeport or galveston weather permitting. 

Have myself and one other for now would like 2 more. Thinking about going to the gardens or maybe tequila and sunrise out of freeport 

Pm if interested 

And I won't turn around if you get seasick. I will turn around if it becomes unsafe or seas become too much

.


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

Looks like the weather is gonna take a turn for the worse on Wed. Im cancelling the trip for Wed . Was thinking about tomorrow if i could get a few people. Seas are supposed to be decent tomorrow. Anyone interested?


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

Let me know if you run on the wknd, or Thur.
Michael
714-321-9070


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

Im heading out in about 5 hours. Got a full crew though this time. 

Thanks


----------

